# Hitchhiker plant



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

I found this tiny plant growing as a hitchhiker when I bought a plant from a local nursery. 
I put it into my viv and it seems happy although it has stretched a bit.
It doesn’t really look like any other plants I’ve seen at nurseries such as ground cover mosses. 
Just wandered if anyone could ID the plant?









This will give a better prospective on the size of the plant in question.
The moss is Xmas moss (similar to Java moss) and it does great growing on the drip wall where it stays wet all the time.
The African violet sprouted from a leaf off one of my wife’s plants that I dropped into the viv. 

-Rick


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ya know, I've had something similar pop up in one of my grow out terrariums. It came out of the sphagnum moss. I have not clue what it is though. Looks pretty nice I can tell you that much. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Whatever it is, it's really cute!  

The rest of your plants look great, too. How cool about the african violet!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tossing a leaf in and letting it root seems to be the way to go to get african violets to do well in your tanks... fully developed plants that are largely adapted to living in less humid conditions don't often make the transistion well... but a leaf just starting out seems to do well! I've got a mini trailing violet starting to really take off in one of my vivs


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

That makes a lot of sense. I'm going to try to remember this.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I find that placing cuttings in a terrarium environment the best way to get a well adjusted plant. I always seem to have problems with potted plants.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Seeds and small cuttings are the best way to go. They 'grow up' having conditioned themselves to their environment. 
My AV came with a pup and the pup is now doing much better than the original. But no flowers yet. The original is just starting to flower for me on a regular basis. I've had both since March 2005.

Meanwhile, my potted AV that I placed next to my window is basically dead .


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like what they call Irish moss (which of course isn't a moss but the right person gave the wrong name).

Maybe, but not sure. Looks nice.


----------

